#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Lease/Buy Financial Instruments (BG,SBLC)

## Van-der-bourgh

We have direct and efficient providers of Bank Guarantee (BGs), Insurance Guarantees, MTN, Confirmable Bank Drafts, Standby Letters of Credit (SBLC) and Third Party Guarantees. If you are a potential Investor or principal looking to raise capital, we will be happy to answer any questions that you have about this opportunity and to provide you with details regarding these services.
 Our BG/SBLC Financing can help you get your project funded, by providing you with yearly renewable leased bank instruments. We work directly with the providers of these instruments. Leased Instruments can be obtained at minimal costs to lessor compared to other banking finance options. This offer is open to both individuals and corporate bodies.
If you have need for Corporate loans, International project funding, etc. or if you have a client that requires funding for his project or business, We are also affiliated with lenders who specialize on funding against financial instruments, such as BG, SBLC, POF or MTN, we fund 100% of the face value of the financial instrument.
 Inquiries from agents/ brokers/ intermediaries are also welcome.


 If you are interested in seeking to raise finance for your business/projects in this way, please contact me for more information.See More: Lease/Buy Financial Instruments (BG,SBLC)

----------

